# DIY Helmets?



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Recently I had to toss a helmet that I never even crashed in:madmax: . It was hanging on my handlebars while my bike was propped up against a tree. A gust of wind came up and blew over the bike. The handlebars slammed the helmet into a corner of a rock - breaking it in three places:madman: ...(luckily the helmet saved my Hope bar-plug from scratches and kept my gloves from getting dirty [they were inside the helmet]).

I, naturally, had to replace the helmet; and as you all know...they ain't cheap!! 
I'm pretty crafty, so I thought I should make my own helmet. Here are a couple Ideas:

*USING EXPANDING FOAM* - (the kind in a can - used to plug holes around pipes)








-First wrap the head with some cling-wrap (to act as a barrier, so foam doesn't stick to your hair - alternately, you could shave your head and use Vaseline as a release agent).
-Then, with a shower-cap on your head, have someone fill the void between your head and the cap by inserting the foam nozzle between the two.
- ADVANTAGES - Custom fit and foam is carve-able to add some air-slots for cooling.
- DISADVANTAGES - when crushed, may need to be rebuilt.

*USING PACKING 'PEANUTS' W/ BERET* - Choose your favorite beret (or beanie) and fill with the packing 'peanuts'.








- ADVANTAGES - "shell" color can easily be changed - foam is easily replaced/refilled.
- DISADVANTAGES - Can be quite hot in warm climates.

That's all I can think of right now... I'm curious as to what ideas you have for the thrifty / do-it-yourselfer helmet wearer?


----------



## mojavehanna (Nov 26, 2008)

Your way over thinking this man. Just slather on some gel hair product and wait five minutes. Voila, gelmet!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Funny stuff :lol:

For the price of a can of spray foam and whatever you consider your time is worth, not to mention your head:

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_123662_-1_200385__200385


----------



## gr8outdrsmn (Jul 18, 2008)

what kind of helmet was it?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mojavehanna said:


> Your way over thinking this man. Just slather on some gel hair product and wait five minutes. Voila, gelmet!


I would... but alas...I have thin hair and it's short - but good tip for the longer-haired folks :thumbsup:
plus I think gel would run while sweating...and not much padding 



WTB-rider said:


> For the price of a can of spray foam and whatever you consider your time is worth, not to mention your head:


A Bell?? SERIOUSLY??!! Dude, I don't know about you, but I ride on some really bouncy terrain. A bell would drive me batty - "ding-dong, ding-dong" all day long no go for me :nono:


gr8outdrsmn said:


> what kind of helmet was it?


a Havoc (giro) 
-what a silly name - like it keeps your head on a swivel


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

What about 'full-face'??
I was thinking of some sort of chicken-wire/paper mache (ish) type of mold


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

highdell...I can smell a joke post a mile away...among other things...LOL!

The smartass response to your homemade helmet query would be something like.....

DIY Helmets...followed closely by DIY brain surgery...LOL!

Funny stuff. BTW on the full face gig, a properly sized paper sack worn on the head that extends past the jaw line should be sufficient for supporting the spray-on pipe foam until it hardens. But please, please don't use a plastic bag. We'd hate to see you suffocate during the manufacturing process...before the impending head injury takes you out...LOL! I can see this going in many directions and several pages...LOL!


----------



## schmitty8225 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive got a Havoc and crashed pretty hard with it. Not a scratch on it during that. I also ran int the bottom of a low branch and caused a nice dent in it. Not fractures in the plastic or foam so I kept it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

TNC said:


> highdell...I can smell a joke post a mile away...among other things...LOL!
> 
> The smartass response to your homemade helmet query would be something like.....
> 
> ...


I don't see why you'd joke about people's safety...I don't
IT CAN BE DONE !!

BTW, I'd just cut a hole in the bag for a straw to fit thru.... I DO like your idea tho :thumbsup:


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

i've heard masking tape and cardboard makes a nice shell...then, get the old foam strips from your helmet and put them in your new one


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

*You're too late...*

I think Butters has cornered the DIY helmet market.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

okay, i have given this a lot of thought.

take a basketball and cut a helmet mold out of it. fill it with your foam, then press an inflated soccer ball into the mold to make it of equal thickness all around.

when it sets spray some herculiner/rhino liner on it, drill some holes and run some straps through it.

i made my first prototype this evening, but it caught fire.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

kitty is way ahead of you


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Spindelatron said:


> kitty is way ahead of you


Is that Guava?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Guava?*

I'm thinking Deviant avocado.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you're right... guava is 'red to green'.
we're dealing with a NEW and DANGEROUS plant,,,
Obviously, felines are immune...
Prepare yourself!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

Get one of these, duct tape to head. Problem solved! Can double as advanced warning device in place of bell as these things never shut up!! Come in various colours... white / black. Will keep back of neck warm when it craps itself whilst dropping those big cliffs. Good for licking sweat off brow. Added benefit, if caught short in the bush without toilet paper...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

highdelll said:


> Is that Guava?


I have no idea, but check out the trick venting


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Red PeeKay said:


> Get one of these, duct tape to head. Problem solved! Can double as advanced warning device in place of bell as these things never shut up!! Come in various colours... white / black. Will keep back of neck warm when it craps itself whilst dropping those big cliffs. Good for licking sweat off brow. Added benefit, if caught short in the bush without toilet paper...........:thumbsup:


I was gonna get one of these.... but my cool buddies dissed it!
Secretly, I have been wearing one ( I can trust You MTBR... Right??) ONCE!!!
It was Itchy


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

highdelll said:


> It was Itchy


*Remedy* Clip pooches nails.....


----------



## nathan bay (Apr 16, 2007)

maybe you could find a nice, round piece of granite and chisle it out until it is shaped like a bowl just a little larger than your head. Then evenly apply some gorrila glue to the inside and carefully add some "peeps" to the contact areas for comfort.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Get a cheap motorcycle helmet. $39, will survive a gust of wind(maybe just barely).


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*edit - post made no sense


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

try this, and it even has a face shield..


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

highdelll said:


> *edit - post made no sense


Which one? 

Here's an idea for you...have your significant other ride on your shoulders, if you go down, they'll protect your head!


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Balloon animal helmet... nuff said.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

WTB-rider said:


> Which one?
> 
> Here's an idea for you...have your significant other ride on your shoulders, if you go down, they'll protect your head!


You reckon?? Now that depends on how much insurance they have loaded up on you doesn't it?? I'm tipping if your worth a bomb you could be getting a friendly shove!:skep:


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

I used to have a Peanuts comic where Charlie Brown entered a motor-cross race. He crashed and broke his helmet, so the "Masked Marvel" aka Snoopy stopped and whittled a new helmet out of a pumpkin. Snoopy then crashed out of the race and Charlie Brown won. Good times.

Maybe an armadillo helmet like that guy in the Dukes of Hazard movie.


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

Riders fans have been doing this for years.

link to the official tutorial for making watermelon helmets

http://www.riderfans.com/columns/where-in-the-world/121-how-to-make-a-watermelon-hat


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if seedless watermelons are stronger than seeded?
Also - watermelon seems heavy and large...
I'm thinkin of using honey-dew (true, they're not as strong - but they're certainly lighter)
---- just kidding ...these ideas ARE RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!!! :madman:
come up with something better - lighter, faster, stronger!!!
sheesh


----------

